# EX Army



## m0rct (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi , I wonder if anyone can help me find an old army mate.Jim ditchburn and his wife Margaret. I served with Jim in 1 SQN RCT and 4 FIELD AMBULANCE IN Soest W.Germany.Iwould be very pleased to hear any news.I believe he is in the Paphos area of Cyprus.


----------

